# HIP HOP, BREAK-DANCERS, DRUGS, LIFESTYLE, GRAFFITI and YOU! - STELTHY



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

I've decided to start a thread inducing all you Hip-Hopper's, B-boy'd n Breakers, artist's, drug fuelled peeps and pot-heads, DJ, MC'S and yourselves, to take part in completly bombarding this thread with all thing's Ghetto - Rap inc. I wanna see post of Graffiti that you've done if it includes the beloved leaf then rep instantly comes your way  I wanna see hip hop video's you-tube etc.. and all forms of media that covers the above listed forms SO ALL THINGS HIP-HOP - THAT YOU CONSIDER TO BE SICK AND STYLISH please post away in here and lets try and go crazy on this thread!! I hope this captures the talented minds of all of you who's lives contain a decent essence of Hip-Hop and inturn helps create a monster Hip-Hop compilation of all things loved in this genre  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;ccU3WSsTyNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccU3WSsTyNs[/video]

This break dancing is propper cool and makes the hair on my neck stand up! post away with all your HIP-HOP vices  - STELTHY


----------



## rzza (Jun 15, 2010)

omg 55 seconds to 1:05 .....but really tho, thats alot of talent right there ....


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;HI4GhFcLZj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI4GhFcLZj0[/video]

Ok so not all the songs played are HIP-HOP but this style of dance is played alot on the Plazma screen's in my house I have big cred. for 'PINK MAFIA' very talented peeps right there, more stuff, ..... ton's more stuff to come - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;CjhLeHrWVb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjhLeHrWVb8[/video]

This was one of the 1st track's in the world of HIP-HOP I remember listening to, often played at friends house parties, often a back ground track whilst we blazed the herbal  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;NDWgtB_MD24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDWgtB_MD24[/video]

Here's another phat tune, a lot newer than the last one, bit of a 1 hit wonder but still very essential in tha audio line up  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;A-drZnOqh9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-drZnOqh9A[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;3EmNYXhAyOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EmNYXhAyOc[/video]

Once upon a time Snoop Dogg was cool, this was one of the 1st tunes I heard by him, I'll add some others that are cool too, but non of this Pimp crap he's on at tha moment! Infact most his early stuff was shit-hot!!! but now as with everything years later it changes, and NOT for the better  - STELTHY


----------



## Vento (Jun 17, 2010)

Oi .... Don't make me have to bust out the old skool here ..... coz some of the new funkstars just aint ready for the orginal vibes 

[video=youtube;9St84PIuZ6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9St84PIuZ6E[/video]

Subbed to this coz i know its gonna be killa


----------



## stelthy (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers for the input VENTO  yeah dude I hope this thread grow's big time there is so much to add under the sub catagories, I look forward to all post's relavent  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;g3LprzpBo_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3LprzpBo_c[/video]

The up in smoke tour never gets old... When Snoop and Dre were still cool  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;bVabKLupaw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVabKLupaw8[/video]

Awesome movie with Redman and Methodman, - STELTHY


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;wxhm3-mZWAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxhm3-mZWAU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mconn333 (Jun 18, 2010)

stelthy said:


> [video=youtube;A-drZnOqh9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-drZnOqh9A[/video]


thats weird the corus of the song describes my life to a my uncle shot h, dad did coc, mom still blazed, i started at 12, and still sellin


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;tA4mxyXwut4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA4mxyXwut4[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;WSpyHRypLCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSpyHRypLCI[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;2LGMRzU3T9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGMRzU3T9k[/video]

Coolio:- I need love............................................. Necro:- I need drug's ... awesome!!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Y7GMPJO64


----------



## stelthy (Aug 4, 2010)

Come on peeps .. add some hip hop related stuff  this threads been open a while n needs some new stuff added to it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2010)

OOP I am off to see Necro Live in London soon, bought tickets the only other artist I wanna see is Teknine But having tickets to a Necro gig is just awesome  - STELTHY


----------



## Niko Tesla (Oct 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;QUBRXXaAQ5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUBRXXaAQ5E[/video]


----------



## Niko Tesla (Oct 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;pkqqHMtjvuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkqqHMtjvuY[/video]


----------



## socalbuddha420 (Oct 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;iAx0qUAFEg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAx0qUAFEg8[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

Its a nice slow beat but WTF lol this is some random shit not all that ip-op like but thanks for the crazy Indian-Hippy-Hop video lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;JV3wh2VPcd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV3wh2VPcd0[/video]

Now this is more like it  - STELTHY


----------



## keller420 (Oct 25, 2010)

is this an invitation to your gangsta nation?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 26, 2010)

Gangsta Wat! lol Nah man this is your chance to show off good....NO!....Great Hip-Hop and to ridicule all the shite stuff out there, I would add stuff that's more personal but thats like taking off my 'Fake moustache n Glasses' lol But by adding what we like still spray's a great pic and is often great to listen to whilst blazin' and reading through parts of this site. Anything you feel is true to Hip-Hop ......ADD IT!  Thats what this thread is about - STELTHY


----------



## keller420 (Oct 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;lBw1qqDyWVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBw1qqDyWVQ[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

keller420 said:


> [video=youtube;lBw1qqDyWVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBw1qqDyWVQ[/video]


Nice addition man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;OI5W3llrFLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI5W3llrFLk[/video]

Some awesome old skool  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

Great news....I went to see NECRO & Mr. HYDE do a set at The Borderline in Orange Yard  it was a fuckin' awesome night - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

I got to shake both their hands, and was standing only a meter or 2 away  Never thought I'd get to see 'em live so this was great, My wife got the Tickets for me and a few mates as a birthday treat. Shit hot eh? !! - STELTHY


----------

